# first lures



## live4trout (Jan 24, 2009)

These are the first lures I have made sience finding this web site. I made a few trolling plugs a couple years ago that looked OK and had good swimming action. But after using them for a vary short time the finish would crack then the wood would split. A few weeks ago I came across this site and figured out what I was doing wrong....everything!!!! 
They are made of red oak, sealed with Devcon 2 ton, painted with createx and clear coated with Devcon 2 ton.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice lures. How did you make the tails?
Welcome to OGF and the tackle making forum. You'll get lots of great information here, and share ideas with some of the best in the business (VC1111, Tigger, Hazmail, jrhopkins) these guys are just outstanding! Those guys are all artists! I don't have an artistic bone in my body, but I'm still able to make good lures that catch fish, thanks to these guys.
Hope to see more of your work.

Brian


----------



## live4trout (Jan 24, 2009)

the tails are made with lexan, I cut a slot on a table saw then uses epoxy puddy to attach and blend them in.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, you did some complicated work there. Those are not easy body styles to build. Great photos too. I like the way you made the tails out of the polycarbonate.


----------

